# Easy Country Breakfast Casserole



## Vanilla Bean (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is another breakfast casserole, but I haven't made this one yet. I was going to have this last night for dinner, but I didn't have all the ingredients. BUT, I am going to give it a try, really soon! 

*Easy Country Breakfast Casserole*


1 cup crumbled bacon
4 eggs
1 1/3 cups milk
1 cup Bisquick baking mix
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
salt
pepper
Preheat oven to 400 degrees. 

Grease a casserole dish. 

Mix eggs, Bisquick, milk, salt and pepper. Beat 1 minute. 

Pour into dish and add cheese. Stir in bacon. 

Bake uncovered 25-30 minutes or until center tests clean. Cool 5 minutes. Serves 3-5.

You can change out cheeses and meats for variety !


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh, sounds good and I have all the ingredients.  Just one question, what exactly constitutes a casserole dish?  I ask because I have a two quart French White round and a two quart French White oval ~ would one of those constitute a casserole dish?  I've never made a "casserole"


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2009)

Any ovenproof dish with low sides will work.  You could use a 8" or 9" square glass baking pan.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks. Sounds like the oval French White would be the best to use.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL - casserole has two meanings ... one is a dish baked in an oven, the other is the dish it is baked in. A casserole is usually served in the dish it is baked in. I think there is also an implication that the dish is savory, not a sweet.

Round, oval, square, oblong ... doesn't make a difference.

It's like roast - it can either be a method of cooking or a cut of meat. This can be confusing ... a pot roast is actually cooked by braising.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Michael.  I always equated casserole with that egg noodle creation my mother used to make {{shivers}}.  

Anyway, the casserole is in the oven.  I added green onions because I had some left over and it just looked like it could use some color and I love the combination of cheddar and green onions.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 21, 2009)

Okay, so here it is.  The green onions were definitely needed.  I think I'll add a dash of nutmeg next time too or maybe a little garlic powder.  As good as it was, it could have used just a little something else.


----------



## OldFart (Mar 21, 2009)

I just tried this! WOW! I love it!! Even with my very limited cooking skills it's easy to make. I varied the recipe a little. I used bacon bits (like you put in salads) and added diced onion and yellow peppers and sharp cheddar. Used an 8" cast iron skillet and cooked in a toaster oven.

I think this would be great also substituting corn bread mix for the Bisquick!

Thanks for the recipe!!


----------

